# Change default cpufreq governer to ondemand? [solved]

## beerisgoodmate

I have a Dell m70 laptop with a pentium M processor.

I can happily change the cpu governor using eg:

cpufreq-set -g ondemand

But Whenever I reboot my laptop it is reset set to userspace, with the frequency set to 2GHz.  This gives terrible battery life and means the fans are often noisy.

This is how my kernel is configured:

```
[*] CPU Frequency scaling                       

[ ]   Enable CPUfreq debugging                                         

<*>   CPU frequency translation statistics                             

[ ]     CPU frequency translation statistics details                   

      Default CPUFreq governor (userspace)  --->                       

<*>   'performance' governor                                           

<*>   'powersave' governor                                             

---   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling             

<*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor                               

 <*>   'conservative' cpufreq governor
```

under default governor, I can only choose between userspace and performance.

Is there away to set default to ondemand or conservative?

using gentoo-sources-2.6.18Last edited by beerisgoodmate on Sat Oct 21, 2006 8:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mbar

In cpufrequtils you have relevant config file (edit /etc/conf.d/cpufrequtils), then rc-update add cpufrequtils boot.

Or you can add "echo "ondemand" >> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor" to local.start file.

----------

## beerisgoodmate

great thanks, quickest solve I have ever had. 

supprised I couldn't find such a simple solution on the forums, I had already edited the config file but hadn't added it boot.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

